# Split thread from 'Can you see the mod forum'



## Ashtal (Jan 9, 2002)

*Looks like...*

...that Admins can see it, but Mods can't.  Maybe. 


Ashtal


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2002)

How 'bout now?


----------



## Ashtal (Jan 9, 2002)

*Yupyupyup!*

It's all good. 


Ashtal


----------

